# Heat @ Cavs | Game #80 | 4/13/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 80*_

 *VS* 

*Miami Heat* *(14-65) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (43-36)*

_*Sunday, April 13, 2008*_
*Time:* 3:00pm PT, 6:00pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*



*Preview*​


> The Cleveland Cavaliers have clinched a playoff spot, but they aren’t playing like a team headed for the postseason.
> 
> Looking to avoid their fourth loss in five games, the Cavaliers on Sunday meet lowly Miami and will try for just the second season series-sweep of the Heat in franchise history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We better win this one: I wonder if brown will have the balls to make roster/player change


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Heat have a bad team out there lol: it's like an NBDL squad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit: wallace can't freakin finish anymore. The Cavs keep giving him layup attempts


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The result of us losing this game would be me laughing my arse off in disgust...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

atta boy joe


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 2 points after the opening quarter. Miami is feisty and Cleveland is cold shooting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Could we care less? I mean, really. Come on guys, these games are important.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> The result of us losing this game would be me laughing my arse off in disgust...


There certainly wouldn't be any excuses, that much is for sure.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The last few plays were the Cavs I used to remember. Ben Wallace plays good D, helps force a turnover and James goes skywalking. And then James attacks the rim to draw a foul. At last, some life emerges!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man we suck since the trade


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah we're pretty terrible.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

hahah, we're horrific.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Most telling is that the Heat are playing harder than we are. There really is no excuse for that. It's unacceptable.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Our offense is unbelievably predictable. We're playing handball right there. There is no penetration, no hussle, just passing around the perimeter until the clock nears 0, then jacking up a horrible brick.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

looking at the boxscore (hopefully I'll get to see the 4th on tv), I have to ask why can't Gibson hit shots post-injury? What happened?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron will probably have to bail us out again...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Who would have thought that AFTER gettign rid of gooden our interior defense would get this bad. Earl Barron going off tonight, Noah the other night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anderson has been quite a disappointment this season.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

that desperation shot by AV says it all. By the way, Anderson should NEVER be shooting, period. If I were him, I wouldn't even attempt a wide open layup.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Who would have thought that AFTER gettign rid of gooden our interior defense would get this bad. Earl Barron going off tonight, Noah the other night.


you say that as if Earl Barron isn't a superbly talented big man with inside-outside ability...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> you say that as if Earl Barron isn't a superbly talented big man with inside-outside ability...


We'll give you Wallace for him :drool2:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> We'll give you Wallace for him :drool2:


not a chance, he's proving again tonight he can be a #1 option. Hell, he's outscoring LeBron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Sasha or Wally would actually show something at some point so that one of them could solidify there spot in the rotation


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope we lose this game. It would be the perfect message to Dan Gilbert that something needs to be done before the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go nice drive and dish by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Team again seems to being playing better w/o Lebron. It's like night and day since the trade before we would get completely exposed w/o James in the lineup now we don't play that well with him in there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great pass sasha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that kind of shot by Ricky Davis? Riley must be ready to explode after that


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jesus ricky davis is terrible. But we are jacking up quick shots as well. Gotta slow it down a bit.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I bet on the Heat +16.5, let's watch Ricky blow it for me...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You can't take Barron out Riles, he's our only hope!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Dorell Wright hurt as well? I wanted to see him play just to see if he was any good


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

did lebron change his stroke again?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great mini comeback by the Heat just when the blowout appeared to be finally happening


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How did Lebron miss that lol?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we're obviously not playing a full speed, but still...I hate the fact that we play "just enough" to win. This doesn't cut it, not for basketball, for work, for anything. 

What I'd do for a Jerry Sloan type coach...sigh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs have gone small


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice follow by Sasha there: I think he's earning some of his minutes back. I'd be curious to see who will be first off the bench next game wally or sasha


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

semi off arm there...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sasha...

lol, Riley must hate Davis' guts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Sasha...
> 
> lol, Riley must hate Davis' guts


He's the one who brought Davis is in so maybe he's cursing at himself! Or maybe it was all part of Riles master plan to get the #1 pick anyway lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs win. Low scoring game but it's the 44th win.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's the one who brought Davis is in so maybe he's cursing at himself! Or maybe it was all part of Riles master plan to get the #1 pick anyway lol


Lol I can totally picture it: "Hmm, how can we lose, without making it blatant? Make Ricky Davis our franchise player for a year..."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is the boxscore I saw correct? Lebron only shot 9 shots tonight? Eesh.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Cavs win. Low scoring game but it's the 44th win.


A win's a win, but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Is the boxscore I saw correct? Lebron only shot 9 shots tonight? Eesh.


Lebron clearly is still not right: he's not explosive off the drive as much as usual.

On the bright side West looked decent again out there, Boobie seemed a bit more confident, and Sasha showed some signs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Is the boxscore I saw correct? Lebron only shot 9 shots tonight? Eesh.


He was gun shy because the MVP was in the house - Kasib Powell stole the spotlight by carrying his D-League MVP trophy to the bench, sitting it right next to Blake Ahearn's D-League Rookie of the Year trophy, and Stephan Lasme kept howling in his ear about how he was the "LeBron stopper" while pointing at his D-League Defensive Player of the Year trophy on the bench. With all this attention on the D-Leaguers, Earl Barron showed his shining talent by matching LeBron's point total.

I'd hate to get matched up with us in the playoffs next year.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron clearly is still not right: he's not explosive off the drive as much as usual.
> 
> On the bright side West looked decent again out there, Boobie seemed a bit more confident, and Sasha showed some signs


I think Lebron's taking it easy until the playoffs. He clearly isn't playing at full speed. I'd say he's playing at maybe 25-30% of his potential right now, if that. If that was a playoff game, you'd probably see him play like his usual self. The stakes weren't that high tonight, that's all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Is the boxscore I saw correct? Lebron only shot 9 shots tonight? Eesh.


Yea I missed the game too but wtf, when/why does Lebron take 9 shots?

I have to say I'm mildly impressed with Lebron's defence though. He shut down Kasib Powell (whos playing injured though). As usual the Barron crushed your bigmen though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea I missed the game too but wtf, when/why does Lebron take 9 shots?
> 
> I have to say I'm mildly impressed with Lebron's defence though. He shut down Kasib Powell (whos playing injured though). As usual the Barron crushed your bigmen though.


You can't really shut down Kasib Powell. You can only hope to make him work for his points.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea I missed the game too but wtf, when/why does Lebron take 9 shots?
> 
> I have to say I'm mildly impressed with Lebron's defence though. He shut down Kasib Powell (whos playing injured though). As usual the Barron crushed your bigmen though.


You can't really credit ONLY LeBron for slowing down Kasib - it's a team effort. Mike Brown made it known that he wasn't going to let Kasib beat them tonight, and unfortunately the three-headed monster of Barron/Quinn/Cook wasn't enough to overcome Ricky Davis' negatives. 

Nobody has brought this up but maybe Kasib should win NBA MVP too - has that happened before? He didn't have to force the issue, he did the little things tonight and almost willed his team to victory. What else could you ask for in an MVP? He's still fighting for win #15, he was excellent in his box outs, and made crisp inbound passes all night long. He excelled in keeping his eyes up while dribbling, giving him the advantage of seeing the floor (something most average talent players are lacking). Despite criticism, he used his off hand at times, and even completed a weak hand layup. This guy is something special.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahaha, I love it. What's great about Heat fans, is that eventhough their team is horrendous, they can still laugh about it.

I feel so bad for D Wade though...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Nobody has brought this up but maybe Kasib should win NBA MVP too - has that happened before? He didn't have to force the issue, he did the little things tonight and almost willed his team to victory. What else could you ask for in an MVP? He's still fighting for win #15, he was excellent in his box outs, and made crisp inbound passes all night long. He excelled in keeping his eyes up while dribbling, giving him the advantage of seeing the floor (something most average talent players are lacking). Despite criticism, he used his off hand at times, and even completed a weak hand layup. This guy is something special.


Oh my god.. :rofl2:




hendrix2430 said:


> Ahaha, I love it. What's great about Heat fans, is that eventhough their team is horrendous, they can still laugh about it.
> 
> I feel so bad for D Wade though...


I think most of us died inside ages ago.. Now we are walking shadows, finding serenity in the cerebral beauty of Kasib "Iceman" Powell and Earl "The Pearl" Barron.. :yes:

And yea, I feel bad for Wade too..

And cause it used to be Lebron with the worst supporting cast, made me like him better too. I don't like him but we aight


----------

